# Consisting Advice for speed match, please.



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a Genesis GP9 with a Tsunami decoder that works fine.

I also have a Genesis GP7 that was DC, but I added a Digitrax "DH126PS 1.5 amp" decoder to it, and it is now DCC. It also runs fine, but has no sound (because there is no sound decoder or speaker, I understand that). 

I would like to consist them sometimes, with the GP9 as the lead unit. That would give the appearance of sound for both of them.

I used the consist feature on my NCE Powercab, and got the consist feature to work (they are listed properly in the view consists feature of the Powercab). Unfortunately, they are not "speed compatible" and the GP9 runs but the GP7 sits there and gently hums. 

I tried to speed match, using the CV5, CV2. and CV6 CV's, but all those are set to 000 on both locomotives, so I don't know what to change.  I'd prefer to have the GP7 be the one changed to match the GP9. 

Rather than just start randomly changing the CV values on the GP7, I'd like a suggestion as to where to start, so I'm not quite so random and have more likelihood of success. :smilie_daumenpos:

Thanks, Ted


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is a video that is for tsunami decoders but the principals are similar for different decoders. It's a little slow to start in the beginning, but watch all the way through as he gives some good tips throughout.






He has a consist of 2 that run the way hey likes, that he uses to match everything else to, that may not work for people with only a few engines. But you basically do the same with just the 2 engines that you are trying to match, by keeping them separated by a few inches and watching the drift between the 2 and adjusting from Speed 1 up to full throttle so they stay reasonably matched speed wise through all speeds.

This does take some time to do this, so don't get too frustrated with the task. Take your time and remember they won't be a perfect match. Mainly they just have to be reasonably close.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

For speed matching the range is from 001 to 256.
000 is maximum voltage. 000 is also 256
001 is the minimum voltage.

You can't make the loco go faster than 000 so you must slow down the faster loco.
It's best to put the faster loco first.

CV2 is start voltage. CV5 is max voltage CV6 is mid range.
Not all decoders use CV6.

Don't couple the locos as John said. 
Before speed matching run the locos for about 15 minutes.
Use clean track and clean wheels.
Do a factory reset before starting if you have played with any CVs and readdress them. I would do this anyways.

Set CV2 so both locos start moving at the same time.
CV2 should end up at the lower end of the scale, about 20 or less on both locos.
Adjust CV5 on the faster loco DOWN till it closely matches the slower one at track speeds. 
Start at 256 or 000 and lower the value till it matches the other loco.
This is a trial and error type of thing, can take many attempts to get it right.
Don't be too timid make some big jumps so you can see what is happening.
CV25 sets speed tables. I would suggest setting this to 2.
That's a pretty straight line acceleration and will make speed matching easier.

You can speed match sound and non sound decoders.
You can speed match different brands of decoders.
I have done it but it may be a little more difficult.

Magic


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

H'mmm. When I run either locomotive, not in a consist, it seems that the start speed is very, very close. But when I consist them, the GP9 runs, and the GP7 just sits there. 

I am using the Advanced Consist feature.

I am reluctant to start changing the CVs to adjust the start speed when they seem nearly identical UNTIL I put them in a consist. 

Any comments or suggestions welcome. - Ted

Edit: I tried "old" consisting with the Powercab, instead of advanced, and that works. Both locomotives now move, but they are not quite "speed matched." So I'll try some of the advice in this thread and see how I progress.

Edit2: After adjusting a variety of CV's on both locomotives, I kind of got them speed matched. I got to the "not very good speed matching" stage, so I am partially satisfied. I wrote down my edits for reference, then changed back the GP9 to its factory settings, which are good for individual running. The GP7 moved to its storage track off the layout, and I didn't change anything back on it - but I still have the edits noted. So at some future date I may try for a more optimized speed match, or take it to my local club that has a JMRI track.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to see you made some progress on this.
It can be a very long process.

Magic


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I took the locomotives to my local club where there is a JMRI test track, and people more familiar with DCC and speed matching. 

In the decoder settings the club "pro" set both locos to use the speed table. That fixed it: they are now very close. A little off at the start but within about 10 seconds of running, the couplers are gently oscillating "slack, tight, slack, tight, slack, tight, etc." with no bad things happening at either *gentle* extreme. 

All is now OK for me with these two locos. 

- Ted


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I do remember something about how NCE handles consisting that affects how they are speed matched. Two engines that run exactly the same on their own, suddenly don't when consisted within the NCE system. Unfortunately, I can't remember how to deal with the situation. There should be something in the manual. (?) 

Mark.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's the next challenge. I can't get the Advanced Consisting feature to work with the GP7, which has a "DH126PS 1.5 Amp Economy HO Scale Decoder."

If I use my Powercab "#1 'Old'" feature, it works.

Looking at the paper that came with the decoder, it should support "Basic, Advanced & Universal Consisting." Looking at the more detailed information I printed from Digitrax, looking at the "Advanced Consisting" section, it indicates that CV 19 is the Advanced Consist Address, it says 00 to 255/Default is OFF. 

*How to I get it to be ON? Or does this have anything to do with it?*

Below that CV 21 is "Advanced Consist Function Control Overide for F1-F8." *What does that mean?*

Below that it has CV 22 "Advanced Consist Function Control Overide for F0 & F9-F12." *What's that?*

Both CV 21 &22 sections have an "explanation" "See CV21-22 Section." *Where is that section, and if I found it do I need to do anything about it?*

Thanks to anyone who can help "unconfuse" me. 

- Ted


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

When using advanced consisting, you set the consist address in CV19. If CV19 is 0, it's off. If it's anything BUT 0, it's on and set to that address.

CVs 21 and 22 are used to set which functions you want active in the consist. Say for example you are running sound engines. You don't want the horn to blow on all the engines in the consist, so you set F2 (horn) to be active in the lead unti and de-activated in the second and third unit. Same thing with the head lights - you would only want the head light on the lead engine when you press F0.

Mark.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark, thanks for the clarification. It seems that when I use "Advanced" with the Powercab, and I then look at CV19, the Powercab has changed that address from 0 to something else. Unfortunately, the locomotive just won't move in an advanced consist: it just hummmms. It does run OK when using the "Old" consist with the Powercab, though I notice that that changes the locomotives from 128 to 28 speed steps. Not too critical, as in a consist, they won't be doing slow switching so much. Thanks again, - Ted


----------

